# Spinning - actually carding



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am learning the ins and outs of my new (to me) Fricke Petite drum carder. I received it with no instructions, and it is slightly different from the Louet Jr. I used previously. 

I am loving it! 
#1 it has a much finer cloth, so my batts are much smoother. 
#2 I discovered quite by accident that the licker-in drum is adjustable. And it was adjusted wrong, the blades were intermeshing with the teeth of the large drum. I found instructions to adjust it properly on the Strauch website (they bought out Fricke, I believe). Even though the Fricke model is not identical to the Strauch, it was close enough that I could get it adjusted correctly. What a difference. 

#3 - I really like spinning from roving more than from batts. Curiosity got the better of me after spinning pencil roving in my Amy Tyler workshop last weekend. I was hooked! I know pencil roving is usually produced from combed top, not carded batts, but I did some internet searching and discovered I could diz my batts right from the drum carder. IT WORKED! It's not near as thin as pencil roving, but I used a large hole button I had in my collection! Hopefully, this will help me draft a little better during my spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow nice pencil top. You are really learning that is great have fun and want to hear more about your adventure in carding.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks so good you won't need to draft it. It'll spin as is


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks great and will probably be a pleasure to spin.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Gotta try thst! (I seem to say that a lot these days )


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

A button ditz! I'm loving it! I been pulling my batts apart into strips and predrafting them a little. Someday, I'll have a drum carder, ????????


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Maybe one day I'll spend time and learn how to use my diz. Your roving is picture perfect. :sm24:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have an old Fricke carder (and a Fricke wheel). They go back about 20 years to when Curt was coming East for sheep shows. My DH chose the carder and put his seal of approval on my wheel - he is a mechanical-type and looks at things from that view. He was right on both counts. but I have not used the carder as much as I would like - time, time, time. I end up having fleeces done at a mill. My wheel survived 3 hours under water years ago when the fairgrounds where we were flooded in Hurricane Ivan. When you have to choose between saving sheep and saving your wheel, well the sheep win. It did survive, tho, and after drying it out carefully it worked perfectly - a miracle. My friend was to so lucky- forget what hers was. Her car didn't survive either , but I was in my pickup and was able to get it to high ground. I love my Fricke wheel and hope t keep it running forever, and I guess it will!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I have an old Fricke carder (and a Fricke wheel). They go back about 20 years to when Curt was coming East for sheep shows. My DH chose the carder and put his seal of approval on my wheel - he is a mechanical-type and looks at things from that view. He was right on both counts. but I have not used the carder as much as I would like - time, time, time. I end up having fleeces done at a mill. My wheel survived 3 hours under water years ago when the fairgrounds where we were flooded in Hurricane Ivan. When you have to choose between saving sheep and saving your wheel, well the sheep win. It did survive, tho, and after drying it out carefully it worked perfectly - a miracle. My friend was to so lucky- forget what hers was. Her car didn't survive either , but I was in my pickup and was able to get it to high ground. I love my Fricke wheel and hope t keep it running forever, and I guess it will!


That is great that your wheel survived Ivan. Sorry your friend had her loss. You are right....time and not enough of it. Glad you have a wheel you love.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

When my sister said she had a Fricke that she was willing to part with, I snapped it up immediately - before I even saw it. I am so happy I did! She wasn't familiar with the brand and had another carder, too. Now she wishes she had been. My answer: Too bad, you snooze, you lose! Good thing we love each other.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs and kisses to your sister. Enjoy it. Nice gift.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Hugs and kisses to your sister. Enjoy it. Nice gift.


Not a gift, I paid for it. But a very good price! :sm01:


----------

